# Annamaet Option 24% Dry Dog Food



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> I'm on that quest to find a high quality , chicken free food for my 6 month old puppy Sheldon........last week we shot down the Acana lamb and apple with too high of calcium, although he loves it and seems to tollerate the food very well. My question is 24% protein to low for a LB puppy?
> 
> I know many of you are fans of the Manitok......but its like $81 for 30 lbs vs the Option at $70 for 40 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

How old is Sheldon?
Wellness Core Ocean formula doesn't have chicken, but it is for maintenance.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

WasChampionFan said:


> I can get Manitok for $60/30lbs, shop around. On-line prices for Annamaet are much higher than the stores.
> 
> Email or call Annamaet to see if Option is an ALS food. Unless the vitamins are different, I see no reason why it can't be used for a golden puppy.


 I did just that and they steered me away from Manitok (what asked about) and told me Option would be my best choice for a large breed puppy with chicken intolerance issue.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> I did just that and they steered me away from Manitok (what asked about) and told me Option would be my best choice for a large breed puppy with chicken intolerance issue.


Then go with it. You asked a guy who is respected, well known and published, as well as honest, cause he could have recommended the more expensive food.

I don't see how anyone on here could add to Downey's recommendation.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

WasChampionFan said:


> Then go with it. You asked a guy who is respected, well known and published, as well as honest, cause he could have recommended the more expensive food.
> 
> I don't see how anyone on here could add to Downey's recommendation.


Agreed, they seem like a real stand up company, my only concern is the the 24 % protein......I guess its a non-concern?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> Agreed, they seem like a real stand up company, my only concern is the the 24 % protein......I guess its a non-concern?


Not at all. Like I said, the guy that formulated that food, Robert Downey, is a published scientist and sled dog racer that knows what he is doing. He has formulated diets for the most stressed dogs in the world.

I am sure the puppy will do fine.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> I'm on that quest to find a high quality , chicken free food for my 6 month old puppy Sheldon........last week we shot down the Acana lamb and apple with too high of calcium, although he loves it and seems to tollerate the food very well. My question is 24% protein to low for a LB puppy?
> 
> I know many of you are fans of the Manitok......but its like $81 for 30 lbs vs the Option at $70 for 40 lbs.
> 
> ...


I think if your dog loves the acana, and it's rated as an ALS food (I think, if not ignore my statement) than you should stick with it, I was doing alot of research into the ideal calcium levels in dog foods, and concluded that for young puppies 1.5-1.7 is the ideal but for older ones you can go as high as 2.4 perfectly safely, I believe dr ofen came to a similar conclusion as well. 
My personal opinion of anamaet is its a good food however I'm not particularly fond of this food as its high carbohydrate ammount, I believe around 45% of calories from carbs and what I feel to be alittle low in the protien and fat fronts.

Just my opinion though, the end decision is yours of course.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Tuco said:


> I think if your dog loves the acana, and it's rated as an ALS food (I think, if not ignore my statement) than you should stick with it, I was doing alot of research into the ideal calcium levels in dog foods, and concluded that for young puppies 1.5-1.7 is the ideal but for older ones you can go as high as 2.4 perfectly safely, I believe dr ofen came to a similar conclusion as well.
> My personal opinion of anamaet is its a good food however I'm not particularly fond of this food as its high carbohydrate ammount, I believe around 45% of calories from carbs and what I feel to be alittle low in the protien and fat fronts.
> 
> Just my opinion though, the end decision is yours of course.
> ...


 The protein and all the grains were my prime concerns with Anamaet. Champion did get back with me finally and stated that the food is rated as an ALS, but that their were better choices in their line up for a LB puppy.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

My general rule of thumb for a food that has carb use beyond as a binding agent is that it's no higher than the fat percentage and that there is no corn, soy, pea protein concentrates, any starch concentrates, or rapeseed (canola)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

